

Python Maze Generator - TonyNib
http://www.janthor.com/maze/index.html

======
koblas
One of the things that I continue to notice is that in the machine generated
mazes there are always lots of dead-end paths off of mainline path. While when
a human makes a maze by hand there tends to be fewer quick dead end paths and
a branch will usually take you 4+ squares before you realize that it's non-
terminal.

I would think that either there is an algorithm or metric that would score
mazes to make them more "realistic". Any references?

~~~
epidemian
This article has a description and demo of many different maze generation
algorithms: [http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-
algorit...](http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-algorithm-
recap)

I like the mazes generated by the Hunt-and-Kill and the recursive backtracker
algorithms the most. They both generate mazes with long dead-end paths.

------
TonyNib
There's probably better ones avaliable now on github, but this one caught my
eye.

I was wondering, are there any examples of mazes (real or programs) where the
structure, rules or walls change based on a certain algorithmic pattern?

So that you've not only got to find the right way out, but you must crack the
code before a way out is even possible.

Kind of like the movie Cube:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/)

~~~
mistagiggles
There is a (First person, 3D) game, Antichamber, that has some elements of
this. The room/corridor around you can change by looking, such as:

Walk up to dead end. Turn around. Corridor is no longer there, a dead end
instead. Turn around again. There is now a brand new corridor in fron of you.
(These changes never visibly happen, but happen when they are out of view)

Another (more maze like) example can be seen here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4JxhiNz8ec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4JxhiNz8ec)

(first video I found, there a probably better examples)

------
dudus
This one has a nice 3d effect to my eyes, where the dark blue on the left
appears to be farther than the rest of the maze.

Can someone explain?

[http://www.janthor.com/maze/rainbowpath.32.32.1128433606.84....](http://www.janthor.com/maze/rainbowpath.32.32.1128433606.84.png)

Zoom in for a better effect

------
stared
Such maze patters reassemble Lightenberg figures:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichtenberg_figure](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichtenberg_figure)

They are created by electric discharge going through path of least resistance
in insulating materials.

------
yalue
I was expecting a simple explanation of some maze generation algorithms, but
was very pleasantly surprised with the path-length based visualization stuff.
What I mean is that there is more to this page than the title suggests!

------
rblatz
Well my work has this site blocked and categorized as Adult. Anyone know what
may have caused that? This is the first time I've actually ever come across a
blocked site at work.

------
magicarp
This is super cool, and surprising to see since last week I implemented
something similar in ClojureScript. Mazes are awesome.

[http://jeffcarp.github.io/maze/](http://jeffcarp.github.io/maze/)

Code: [https://github.com/jeffcarp/maze/blob/gh-
pages/maze.cljs](https://github.com/jeffcarp/maze/blob/gh-pages/maze.cljs)

------
jpwright
This is awesome, thanks for sharing! The rainbow coloring is an interesting
technique for visualizing the structure of mazes.

For those interested, I wrote a similar maze generation tool in Python which
includes implementations of Kruskal's algorithm, Prim's algorithm, and
recursive backtracking, and can output similar images.
[https://github.com/jpwright/maze.py](https://github.com/jpwright/maze.py)

------
thesquib
His site has a whole lot of chastity belt images and drawings- I'd say that's
why this site has been marked as adult.

------
dec0dedab0de
FYI Bluecoat Threatpulse has your site listed as "Adult/Mature
Content;Entertainment"

~~~
j2kun
It's probably the adult and mature content elsewhere on his domain.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
Yeah, that will do it.

------
acomjean
sometimes I think there is a very fine line between math visualizations and
art.

I keep thinking it would be interesting to take an image (like a face) and let
it show through the maze instead of colorizing it.

------
keithxm23
There should be an epilepsy warning! @_@

